# gornyi altaj



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

*Travel across Siberia (photo)*










Call me Volodja, I travel with friends on club much, preference we give to Mountain Altai.
We travel all year long. On foot, on skis, on bicycles, we raft...
I like to photograph the nature, to travel, I write articles to newspapers, magazines and also on a forum of Tourists of Siberia (the reference more low).
If the theme of travel, tourism is interesting to you, can зарегиться on a club site and you ours of foreheads... The club of travelers of Siberia waits for you: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/


One of club expeditions to the country a Shambhala, on a plateau of Ukok has passed in the autumn 2008 г, the full report with photos is on a site of tourists of Siberia: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/147-8-1


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

On traces of "the Taiga novel"  (traveling notes).










This club expedition passed on route already passed once Altay джиперами in 2005г. The first trip of our "club Chulyshmana" has taken place in October-November 2007г., In accordance with the circumstances, the report for 2007 will be later...

Sunday (on November, 2nd), from 6.00 standing, vanity of preparation for off-road expedition Altai 4х4. The son stacks снарягу in the car, the mummy as always fusses on kitchen, prepares tasty in road... Vitalka on the Patriot Has approached, lives somewhere near Pospelihi, one I am not ready, метаюсь about the room in cowards, collecting an accessory photo, battery chargers...
In a hyper-market затариваемся products. Us all three - I, Vitalka and Light (cook).

To familiarize with the full maintenance of the report and to look at a photo it is possible: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/147-9-1


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

Plato Ukok 2007   (traveling notes). 










I practically knew nothing from history Ukoka-was simply it wanted соприкаснуться with something mysterious. The first mention of a plateau-send the princess, was strong earthquake. The Second-value the Tuvinian admiring Ukokom called in a trip. And here we go...
On a trip there were only 5 days, the end of September. 

To familiarize with the full maintenance of the report and to look at a photo under music it is possible: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/147-5-1


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

Unsuccessful fishing   (traveling notes). 










Here month also has come May... We go in Kalinovku on fishing.
From the people there were only especially approached, close, native people. Лёня which has grasped a full pan of a shish kebab, coal. I took beer and still something. The road of special efforts didn't deliver, on water meadows was dry. But there was one жопное a place-channel of meters 5-6, having overcome which we got on island. There always it is a lot of fire wood...

For those to whom интерсно, than all has ended: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/46-204-1


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

Rest on Teletsky   (note video). 










Recently it was possible to film about rest on Teletsky lake. On a club site has placed some rollers. If it is interesting to you - can come to us on a site of tourists and look at all rollers.

Video is here: http://www.xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/149


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

the Amusing story   a ski campaign... 










How many to go to an izba? How расчитать the rest of the forces? Чё to do???
My thoughts:
To remain on a place and to wait for children - I will freeze нахрен! Not to freeze it is necessary to move!
That I could continue movement it is necessary to facilitate a backpack, i.e. to dump a cargo part...
Has dug out in snow a pole, has put there a package with sausage, fat, oil..., the second package with macaroni, halvah..., the third package was with crackers. Accurately powdered with snow and has written on snow: "the grist of Chulyshmana - not to touch."

If it is interesting to you, than has ended ski путешестие (on the broken skis, a frost-37), you here: http://www.xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/147-1254-1


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

*Wedding on bycicles... In the winter in Siberia!*

 Wedding on bycicles...   in the winter in Siberia. 










Bicyclists-friends has gathered it is not measured. To pass such event not to respect!!! In total, wedding ceremony should pass about 6 km on avenue of the central street (Lenin's avenue).
"Gapers" went nuts from the seen!!! Such Barnaul yet didn't see! Motorists бикали, passers-by люлюкали! On reports of the Ministry of Emergency Measures, that day with the diagnosis a dislocation of cervical vertebras, has arrived in fracture clinics of a city of 342 foreheads!

(Photos + video) YOU can behold the full version of the story: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/forum/9-233-1


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

love it, especialy the unusual wedding :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Fascinating landscapes.


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

There under the reference of such photos much!!! There is a description of travel across Siberia. At us club of tourists of Siberia, call on.
All of us are glad!!!


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

The Siberian expeditions.










There was it for past May holidays. Went with children by two machines недолече))) to the place of Martian landscapes for Chagan-Uzun arrived already on темну, so it turned out... Last year I noticed a good stoyanochka, I tried to carry out machines there.

If whom all photos on a subject and the fascinating story about travel, trip details in a subject interest: The Siberian expeditions .


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

The Siberian expeditions.










Two lakes are located quite closely to each other. Many resources of the Internet for some reason call only one place where swans - the lake Swan winter and mistakenly appropriate to this reservoir the name Light, offending the lawful carrier of this name. Actually there are two, located quite closely to each other, lakes of the Altai territory where annually till the April swans "stay". The sources of the small river of Koksh have a lake Light, and to the south of the Altai village Fruitful - the Swan lake. Annually till the April swans here live.

This unique lake is located in Sovetsky district of the Altai territory, slightly to the south of the village Fruitful. The lake is well-known for that здесь5gal13 is one or the other in Russia of places of wintering of swans-klikunov.

About the Swan lake with smart photos of Altai you will find story continuation on pages of our portal "Siberian expeditions": The Siberian expeditions .


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

The Siberian expeditions.










The cascade of falls on the river of Shanks, though isn't designated on cards — the biggest natural sight of the Soloneshensky region of Altai Krai. Shanks — the small river, only 15 km long, the left inflow of the river Anuy, flows along border of Altai Krai and Altai Republic. It arises on slopes of Bashchelaksky ridge near Askata's mountain (1786 m). In headwaters it quietly winds on a boggy plateau, and then directs down in a narrow canyon, cutting herself a way between almost closely the meeting rocks and forming in the average current many falls, falls and sliv. The general height difference from river sources to the mouth makes 850 m. Turkic value of its name quite reflects character of this small small river: "Shanks" — "steep", "unapproachable".

About the Swan lake with smart photos of Altai you will find story continuation on pages of our portal "Siberian expeditions": The Siberian expeditions .


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

The Siberian expeditions.










In the fall of tourists entice into Mountain Altai in unsurpassed brightly turquoise color of Katun against red-yellow foliage. They say that with cold weather approach this river appears in all beauty - gathers color.

Katun eats at the expense of an atmospheric precipitation, water from thawing of snow and glaciers in mountains and underground waters. Seasonally the volume of components, and from it, in turn, color and transparency of water changes.
"In the spring and in the summer to Katun most of all of water comes at the expense of rains, and also thawing of snow and glaciers. This water does Katun gray, muddy. Turquoise poorly looks through. And in the fall and in the winter snow and glaciers don't thaw, rainfall drops out, but it isn't a lot of, and the main food — about 80% - goes at the expense of underground waters. They the purest. In them there are no suspensions.

In middle and top part Katun as if cuts a zelenokamenny formation of sandstones. They also give to the river a turquoise shade. The most transparent and turquoise water in Katun happens in the winter. You will see it in places where the river doesn't freeze, - on thresholds". 
Katun after all the only river in Altai Krai with unusual color. The others in comparison with it look is gray. Literally this word.

About the Swan lake with smart photos of Altai you will find story continuation on pages of our portal "Siberian expeditions": The Siberian expeditions .


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

The Siberian expeditions.










In about 1,5 km river Chulchi confluences on the right coast of Chulyshman are lower the natural boundary of Joint stock company-Kurum where there are stone mushrooms — the surprising forms of aeration of rocks presenting themselves ostanets in the form of mushrooms begins.

Represent the unusual forms of a relief formed as a result of a denudation (selective washing away) of non-uniform rocks. These unusual, exotic forms were formed in the course of washing away of non-uniform rocks — soft was gradually washed away by rainfall and formed thin "small stalks" while strong I remained on a place and turned into "hat". Approximately and these stone mushrooms grew. Surprisingly, but they continue to grow! The soil in that district consists of clay and crushed stone. It does it at the same time strong during a drought and pliable in the period of rainfall. Having softened from moisture, the earth starts moving, collapses, and the part it is carried away by storm streams. Thus, the leg of "mushroom" continues to grow. Characteristic of mushrooms is their slow movement downhill. Height of mushrooms reaches 7 m, diameter of "hat" — 2 m, and its thickness — 0,5 m. Thickness of "leg" thus makes — 1-1,5 m in the diameter. There are "mushrooms" less — 1-2 m high.

But, unfortunately, mushrooms gradually collapse. At the end of the XIX century one of highest and beautiful "mushrooms" failed. Now it is only possible to observe his "hat" which fell between two other unusual blocks. They say that during earthquakes in Altai in 2003 some "hats" fell. Among geologists there is an opinion that their our grandsons, perhaps, already and won't see. Stone mushrooms since 1960 are declared by a nature sanctuary of Altai Republic, and since 1980 got the status of the reserved natural boundary.

Stone mushrooms in Mountain Altai are not only in the valley of Chulyshman, but this place one of most "mushroom" and rather available. The relief forms very similar to mushrooms meet also in the Crimea and in the Urals, but some other look.

About the Swan lake with smart photos of Altai you will find story continuation on pages of our portal "Siberian expeditions": The Siberian expeditions .


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

I’m packing my stuff right to fly back to Siberia. Mountain Altai was awesome! To be honest, I can’t wait to be back. There are tons of images to go through. I just wonder where I should take that time to edit them all. But for sure expect some more in the upcoming weeks. The next big trip is already in the planning. I’ll let you know soon. It’s a mountain range I wanted to go for too long now and it finally is happening. I’m super excited! 
So I have roughly two weeks in Mongolia to squeeze in a lot of work, some fresh air and views like this one before I’m back on the road. So at the moment I live life pretty much accordingly a quote I read the other day: "Stop dreaming it and do it. You'll figure it out along the way and it'll be glorious!” And I suggest you do too! 
Travel!!! 
The brain has cried and has carried away an ass in the unknown direction: http://www.xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/


----------



## Chulyshman (Jul 27, 2011)

Our tours are bought by all - open for yourself the new world with "Siberian Expeditions club", the huge portal is devoted to travel across Siberia and Mountain Altai, record on a tour: http://xn----7sbzjfhwjgdbg8bq8b.xn--p1ai/


----------

